# Good Workers



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Does any one have a good employee? 
Are you a good employee?
Do you work with a good worker?
What makes them or you a good worker?

Looking at all the posts about employees I wonder if there are any good workers.

If there are, is there something they have in common?

I know many great people in the construction trades. Intelligent, talented, creative, resourceful, artistic concerned, honest and caring people. Most of them don't think of themselves as such but they are.

My opinion of the general publics view of people in construction, is a man bent over with his pants half down as he works. This is a mind set for many, even nice people. This might be an accepted look if you got dirty, sweaty, bounced, bumped, bruised, hot, cold, greasy and worked in any possible physical position and weather in the majority of jobs. 

I hope its not just me that thinks this way about you all.

Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Employer for 25yrs., have been employee for 6yrs. Just got tired of all the B.S. that I see in these posts everyday plus some. Do I consider myself a good employee ? Yes! I run the excavation division as if it were my own. I'm always on time, take care of equip. oversee all aspects of this division, purchasing equip., hiring help, bidding work, completing work within time constraints. Do I get aggravated from time to time, yes. But at the end of the day or week I have no problems what so ever. I'm compensated very , very well. Is this company a good employer? Fabulous! Two thumbs up.:thumbup:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

jmic said:


> Employer for 25yrs., have been employee for 6yrs. Just got tired of all the B.S. that I see in these posts everyday plus some. Do I consider myself a good employee ? Yes! I run the excavation division as if it were my own. I'm always on time, take care of equip. oversee all aspects of this division, purchasing equip., hiring help, bidding work, completing work within time constraints. Do I get aggravated from time to time, yes. But at the end of the day or week I have no problems what so ever. I'm compensated very , very well. Is this company a good employer? Fabulous! Two thumbs up.:thumbup:



Fine, - - that takes care of all the petty sh!t, - - but do you keep your pants pulled up?? :laughing:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Most 'good' employees are made just as I was. I like older guys and younger guys. Most of the middle aged guys have attitudes and just think that they know what they are doing, this leads to arguments that consume time.

The older guys have a work ethic. I have a mason that is 82, uses no lines and takes 3 'young guys' just to keep up with him. They are always working on time, don't take the full lunch and don't complain if they have to work a bit late (rare). Why rare? They know how to schedule their time to a project and are within a few minutes of quitting time when the days segment is done.

I always team new hires to older ones so that they learn what is acceptable and what is not.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Tom R said:


> Fine, - - but do you keep your pants pulled up?? :laughing:


 Tom,
I do now, years ago I was known to MOON a few individuals from roof-top after sheathing a roof? :jester: :laughing:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

jmic said:


> Tom,
> I do now, years ago I was known to MOON a few individuals from roof-top after sheathing a roof? :jester: :laughing:



:laughing: 

Seriously, though, Joe, - - sounds like you and your employer both got a GREAT DEAL!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, I work for my dad's business, so I work really hard because I may take it over some day. I do everything including: operate, labor, bid, mechanic, deal with customers and go over paperwork.

Our other employee is pretty good. He never did this type of work before so we are teaching him to operate. He shows up early and never complains. He isn't afraid to work overtime and saturdays. He has no problem getting dirty or jumping in a ditch full of water. 

It is really hard to find good workers these days and the ones that you do find, you have to take care of them or they'll be gone.


----------



## jojo (Jan 11, 2006)

:laughing: The more you pay me, the better employee I become:clap:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

rino, I was in your shoes until my father was killed in a plane crash. I learned a lot, really fast, at a young age.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> rino, I was in your shoes until my father was killed in a plane crash. I learned a lot, really fast, at a young age.



Sorry to hear that. I am trying to learn as much as I can, b/c some day my dad won't be around. The hardest part for me to learn is the paperwork.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

my papa always used to say....an employee is nothing more than a tool...if you have a good tool, you keep it oiled, and take damn good care of it. the crappy tools, get rid of em


----------



## pwrbildr (Mar 3, 2006)

I like to consider myself a good employee and hope that the owner recognizes my efforts. I am assuming he does since for two years in a row he basically forced me to take 2 weeks off in addition to the vacation I had already used. I told him I didn't feel right about it but he wouldn't hear a thing about it. He said "just go, you have put in more than your share of time. Your check will be here when you get back."

His doing that makes me want to work that much harder be that much more of a perfectionist. I also get sick of the "don't give a ****" attitudes I deal with on a day to day basis. I tell them if they don't build it as if it were their own then that shows me they take zero pride in what they do. And if they have no pride then they might as well get the F off my job site. If they can't care about my project then why should I care about them getting their hours/paycheck. They usually give me a dumb look and ask where they are going the next day, to which I reply "I don't care, call the office and find out, maybe they care."


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

I consider myself to be a great employee - show up early, unload all the tools, set-up, work 14 hour days in the summer, clean-up the job site like it was my own home (better actually), load all the tools, then do a ton of paperwork and quotes when I'm not on site.

But, I have to say, my "boss" is a real slave-driver and a bit of a  !


----------

